# Thai Internet



## musicindustry (Jun 30, 2014)

Hows the internet connection? I heard it goes out often and if so how frequently? I need access to social media sites 24 hours a day to run my corporation as an expat in Chiang Mai


----------



## musicindustry (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

musicindustry said:


> Hows the internet connection? I heard it goes out often and if so how frequently? I need access to social media sites 24 hours a day to run my corporation as an expat in Chiang Mai


At the present time Thailand is under martial law. As such the Thailand forum page is fairly quiet. Also, due to the civil unrest and resulting martial law, the internet there is mostly offline..


----------

